# Junior Gent I's



## Bean_counter (Nov 1, 2017)

here are a few junior Gent I's/Caballeros I uploaded to my Etsy shop today. Top to
Bottom: Stars and Stripes poly resin, mosaic acrylic acetate, desert ironwood, flame box elder with some spalt, red cast banksia pod, and red cast curly maple worthless wood.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2017)

SWEET!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 1, 2017)

Those are awesome! My favorite (and it was hard to pick a favorite) is the banksia pod.

What happened to the Koa @Tony was supposed to give you?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 1, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> What happened to the Koa @Tony was supposed to give you?


 Yeah @Tony where is my Koa dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2017)

Bean_counter said:


> Yeah @Tony where is my Koa dude



I don't know what the Stoopid Islander is talking about......


----------



## jasonb (Nov 1, 2017)

Another vote for the banksia pod, that is sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 1, 2017)

Nice work, Mike! And another vote for the banksia as my favorite of the bunch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 1, 2017)

Tony said:


> I don't know what the Stoopid Islander is talking about......



Sure you don't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Those are awesome! My favorite (and it was hard to pick a favorite) is the banksia pod.
> 
> What happened to the Koa @Tony was supposed to give you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 1, 2017)

All nice! Hard not to like the first one! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 1, 2017)

Very nice ..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 2, 2017)

I like the picture backdrop as well...add another vote for the banksia pod

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 2, 2017)

I love the red in the banksia!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 2, 2017)

The banksia is pretty cool. However, I am just wowed.... by the finishes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 2, 2017)

Tony said:


> I don't know what the Stoopid Islander is talking about......


Are we supposed to? That might tend to be a little sceeery!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks everyone. My favorite is the two toned desert ironwood

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2017)

Bean_counter said:


> Thanks everyone. My favorite is the two toned desert ironwood



There's no doubt they're all cool pens! Tony


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 2, 2017)

Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 3, 2017)

Bean_counter said:


> Thanks everyone. My favorite is the two toned desert ironwood


GOOD then send me the banksia!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 3, 2017)

Forgot to say they all look great 2nd is that stars and stripes. Good job Bean

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

